# Lilly Kidded... Guess How Many!!!



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello, everyone!
my goat, Lilly, has been expecting for the past week or two. She was absolutely huge, and I felt for sure that she would have triplets. Anyways, yesterday, I thought she was starting to go into labour. I kept her out, letting her forage about in the forest, just because she has always been the perfect goat. Sadly, she did not have her kids, and her udder was huge!! 
So this morning, I got to the goats a bit later than I usually would, and found that she was separating herself from the rest of the herd. I wasn’t too worried, since she has never ever had complications with birthing and such. And so, just about half an hour ago, I was busy watching YT when I hear a goat kid yelling! (A very tiny, but incredibly loud goat voice) I instantly knew she had had the kids, so I burst out of my house and hiked up my steep hill.
Sure enough, she was discharging the placenta when I got to her. 
however, I can’t believe she had so many kids! FOUR BUCKLINGS! Everyone, this has been my first set of quads ever! Anyway, I had my mom and sister help me get the kids into the pen, and Lilly followed us perfectly. Now, I’m not too worried about the kids getting enough milk, but I’m worried about them latching on. Lilly produces as much as a cow, and one of the kids I have been having to help latch. Of course, since they are still fresh, I will give them some time to bond, but if I don’t see an improvement by tonight, I am going to bottle raise one.
I want to name the boys something that start with the letter L, like Lilly. Does anyone have any name suggestions?


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

5 is my guess


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Kass said:


> 5 is my guess


Oh my!! Thank goodness she didn’t have five!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Congratulations!!!! I had my first set of quads this year too! I had to bottle feed one since mom rejected her. Good luck. Post pictures soon!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, congratulations!!!!
When you have time, can you post a picture, please?!

Lennon, Leroy, Lamar, Layne


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s amazing. Congrats!

If you want to go one letter farther and have all Li names as a nod to mama Lilly:
Linus, Liam, Lio, and Link are the only ones I can think of. 

Other than those and what MadHouse suggested, other cool L names could be: Luke, Lex, Levy, Lars, Louie, Lorenzo, and Legend. 

I know I’ll think of a bunch more as soon as I post this.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

It helps me to see the wee ones. Then the names are easier. Hint hint! Pictures please 😁 🥰  🥰


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Congratulations!!!! I had my first set of quads this year too! I had to bottle feed one since mom rejected her. Good luck. Post pictures soon!





Moers kiko boars said:


> It helps me to see the wee ones. Then the names are easier. Hint hint! Pictures please 😁 🥰  🥰





FizzyGoats said:


> That’s amazing. Congrats!
> 
> If you want to go one letter farther and have all Li names as a nod to mama Lilly:
> Linus, Liam, Lio, and Link are the only ones I can think of.
> ...





MadHouse said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!!
> When you have time, can you post a picture, please?!
> 
> Lennon, Leroy, Lamar, Layne


Thank you all! I will indeed post some pics! 
Love the name ideas, btw! 💜


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh my! Congratulations!
@FizzyGoats I ended up calling my Alpine buckling Linus.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> @FizzyGoats I ended up calling my Alpine buckling Linus.


Love it. Just a cute goat name, IMO.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulatioms on your additions. Excellent work Lily.

Lincoln. Lexus. Lionel. And Luke.


----------



## Aasiya (Apr 30, 2020)

Congratulations on the quadruplets! How exciting! 
L names...I have a kid called Lupin( would go with his mom as it's a plant too!), I also like the names Lark, Leo, Lucian and Liam.
What's his color? It's very common to call reddish brown cows and goats 'Lali' or 'Lalu' here...both names are an affectionate way to say 'red'


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Congrats! Hope they all do well.

For the Star Wars fans:
Luke
Leia (no reason that cannot be a buck's name)
Lando
Lars (Luke's adoptive family )


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Congrats! Hope they all do well.
> 
> For the Star Wars fans:
> Luke
> ...


Thank you for the name suggestions! I already have a Luke and Leah in my herd, 😂 but I love the names!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, a big congrats.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, a big congrats.


Thank you! I now have my hands full, with 11 kids, mostly bucklings. 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Hello, everyone!
> my goat, Lilly, has been expecting for the past week or two. She was absolutely huge, and I felt for sure that she would have triplets. Anyways, yesterday, I thought she was starting to go into labour. I kept her out, letting her forage about in the forest, just because she has always been the perfect goat. Sadly, she did not have her kids, and her udder was huge!!
> So this morning, I got to the goats a bit later than I usually would, and found that she was separating herself from the rest of the herd. I wasn’t too worried, since she has never ever had complications with birthing and such. And so, just about half an hour ago, I was busy watching YT when I hear a goat kid yelling! (A very tiny, but incredibly loud goat voice) I instantly knew she had had the kids, so I burst out of my house and hiked up my steep hill.
> Sure enough, she was discharging the placenta when I got to her.
> ...


Larry, Loogie, Luke, and for whoever seems to be the least smart, Low-Grades


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Larry, Loogie, Luke, and for whoever seems to be the least smart, Low-Grades


😂 that’s hilarious and genius! I already have a Luke in my herd, but I’m sure the others names will work. I will update soon when I decide the names.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> 😂 that’s hilarious and genius! I already have a Luke in my herd, but I’m sure the others names will work. I will update soon when I decide the names.


I remember you said you have a unigoat in your herd. Is that one Luke or Lilly? Or a different one?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> I remember you said you have a unigoat in your herd. Is that one Luke or Lilly? Or a different one?


Oh! 😂 it’s a different one. One of my does. It’s a funny, horrid story with that one. I can send a pic of her if you want!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Here she is... poor Pearl.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You do have a goaticorn! So flipping cute!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> View attachment 208129
> View attachment 208130
> 
> Here she is... poor Pearl.


That's just the most majestic creature that has ever walked the face of the earth


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> You do have a goaticorn! So flipping cute!





MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> That's just the most majestic creature that has ever walked the face of the earth


😂 thank you both! She is super old, and I’m worried about her health. But she is just the sweetest little darling around humans.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

And she’s magic. 
She has to be.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> And she’s magic.
> She has to be.


If she isn't magic, I'm not me.

Wait, what?

Okay, regardless, she's magic without a doubt.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> And she’s magic.
> She has to be.





MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> If she isn't magic, I'm not me.
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> Okay, regardless, she's magic without a doubt.


😂 I would like to think she is magic. Sadly,I’m trying to sell her with her triplets... my mom is especially sad about this, since she practically raised Pearl. 😔 😢


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, maybe if they know she’s magic, they’ll pay more.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> 😂 I would like to think she is magic. Sadly,I’m trying to sell her with her triplets... my mom is especially sad about this, since she practically raised Pearl. 😔 😢


If you're close to Montana, I might be able to take in...

Is that 4? I could try for 4 more goats


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> If you're close to Montana, I might be able to take in...
> 
> Is that 4? I could try for 4 more goats


😂 I’m in western Washington. I love Montana though. I used to go there once a year with my family. 
yes, it’s four. Pearl with her three two week old doelings, Angel, Aurora, and Athena. Pearl is almost 11, and I really did not want her getting bred last year, but things happened.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> 😂 I’m in western Washington. I love Montana though. I used to go there once a year with my family.
> yes, it’s four. Pearl with her three two week old doelings, Angel, Aurora, and Athena. Pearl is almost 11, and I really did not want her getting bred last year, but things happened.


11? A friend of mine had a 15 year old doe to kid....yeah things happen..lol long story short I might be buying her doeling she had.. Lol


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> 11? A friend of mine had a 15 year old doe to kid....yeah things happen..lol long story short I might be buying her doeling she had.. Lol


That’s crazy, and super awesome! That must have been a very healthy doe. And congrats on possibly buying her doeling!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> That’s crazy, and super awesome! That must have been a very healthy doe. And congrats on possibly buying her doeling!


Yeah lol I can't wait to see her doeling in person when I have the time to go see her!


----------

